# Wie benutze ich   net & netcfg



## darkdeep (9. Juli 2003)

Ich hab da 2 Probleme. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!

Ich möchte über die Eingabeaufforderung (WinXP) meinen Computer mit einem Netzwerk verbinden. Wer kennt sich mit den Befehlen net & netcfg aus? Ist es möglich auch die Installation/Konfiguration der Protokolle, Dienste etc. komplett über die Eingabeaufforderung zu machen? 

Den Befehl choice gibt es unter WinXP nicht mehr. Gibt es einen Ersatzbefehl? Wie ist es sonst noch möglich ein kleines Menu in einer Batchdatei zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!
mfG darkdeep


----------



## Trinity X (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von darkdeep _
> *Ich hab da 2 Probleme. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!
> 
> Ich möchte über die Eingabeaufforderung (WinXP) meinen Computer mit einem Netzwerk verbinden. Wer kennt sich mit den Befehlen net & netcfg aus? Ist es möglich auch die Installation/Konfiguration der Protokolle, Dienste etc. komplett über die Eingabeaufforderung zu machen?
> ...



Hi,
also zu deinem ersten Problem: wenn du auf Kommandozeilen-Ebene den klassischen Befehl mit dem Zusatz "help" eingibst (in deinem Fall also >net help), bekommst du die Übersicht des net-Befehls.
Mit der Zeichenfolge "net help [Befehl]" kannst du dir dann zu den jeweiligen Kommandos die Detailhilfe anzeigen lassen.
btw., wenn du die Konfiguration über die Konsole machen möchtest, wäre eine Client-Konfiguration über Policies, sowie ein Systemstart per Script wohl angebracht...

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Juli 2003)

Anstatt choice.com könntest du z.B. set benutzen:


```
@echo off
echo.
echo Menü:
echo 1. Punkt 1
echo 2. Punkt 2
echo 3. Punkt 3
echo 4. Punkt 4
echo.
:auswahl
set /p ch=Auswahl:
if "%ch%"=="1" goto punkt1
if "%ch%"=="2" goto punkt2
if "%ch%"=="3" goto punkt3
if "%ch%"=="4" goto punkt4
goto auswahl
:punkt1
[...]
goto auswahl
[..usw..]
```


----------



## darkdeep (14. Juli 2003)

*Vielen Dank*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

mfg darkdeep


----------

